# mysql-3.23.51-r1 headache

## nfz

Are there problems with mysql-3.23.51-r1 in Gentoo ?

Well first of all, after 3 attempts emerging, i finally finished the emerge/compiling process.

Then I start looking around, and noticed that some binaries doesnt work,

server mysql # resolveip

Segmentation fault

/usr/sbin/mysqld doesnt work also, 

---------------------

server mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql status

 * status:  started

server mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql stop

 * Stopping mysqld...                                    [ !! ]

server mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql stop

 * Stopping mysqld...                                    [ !! ]

server mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql status

 * status:  started

server mysql #

server mysql # ps aux | grep mysql

server mysql #

--------------------

isnt this weird ?

Anyways some more binaries are segmenting also,

I have been trying to fix/reinstall/find out/investigate the problem for like 7 hours straight. I am clueless, so I wonder if others are having problems with it also ?

nFz

ZzzzZzzzzz (7.00AM)

----------

## delta407

Try re-emerging mysql, but consider adding "-berkdb" to your USE flags (as the current ebuild is a little finnicky).

----------

## Messiah

you could downgrade db to 3.2.3h-r4

----------

## bidz

i have problems with this mysql ebuild too. and its not related to BerkeleyDB. whatever version i try, and it finishes to compile, when i try to start mysql (etc/init.d/mysql start), it dies right away, with this error-message:

-------------

mysqld got signal 11;

This could be because you hit a bug. It is also possible that this binary

or one of the libraries it was linked agaist is corrupt, improperly built,

or misconfigured. This error can also be caused by malfunctioning hardware.

We will try our best to scrape up some info that will hopefully help diagnose

the problem, but since we have already crashed, something is definitely wrong

and this may fail

key_buffer_size=16773120

record_buffer=131072

sort_buffer=2097144

max_used_connections=0

max_connections=100

threads_connected=0

It is possible that mysqld could use up to 

key_buffer_size + (record_buffer + sort_buffer)*max_connections = 233979 K

bytes of memory

Hope that's ok, if not, decrease some variables in the equation

Attempting backtrace. You can use the following information to find out

where mysqld died. If you see no messages after this, something went

terribly wrong...

Bogus stack limit or frame pointer, fp=0xbfffef38, stack_bottom=0x75110010, thread_stack=131072, aborting backtrace.

Trying to get some variables.

Some pointers may be invalid and cause the dump to abort...

thd->query at 0x7445f910  is invalid pointer

thd->thread_id=0

--------------------

tried compiling it with several options, and with all the versions of berkeleydb, still the same error. also another person i talked to in #gentoo @ opn had the exact same problem.

----------

## Beavis

i have the same error as bidz... i never fully emerged the new build though because of the berk-db error.

----------

## Beavis

Ok... just finished the downgrade of Berk-db and emerged the new MySQL build and I don't get that error anymore... maybe its something with the newer Berk-db build?

Good luck

Beavis

----------

## nfz

how do I downgrade ? do I need to put anything else in the use.conf ?

mysql is very important on my server, well actually mysql is very populair for others also, it shouldnt be causing problems > :Neutral: 

Btw, I never noticed any problems with berkelyDB with Mysql though.

nFz

----------

## Beavis

Grabbed this from another thread:

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-3.2.3h-r4.ebuild dev-db/mysql -p
```

just remove the -p option if everything looks good

Beav

----------

## nfz

I guess I am already downgraded.

server root # emerge /usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-3.2.3h-r4.ebuild dev-db/mysql -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] sys-libs/db-3.2.3h-r4 to /

[ebuild   R  ] dev-db/mysql-3.23.51-r1 to /

server root #

so I am still gimped ?

nFz

----------

## Target

The latest vesion of db seems completely borked. You can't update mysql with it because mysql is expecting an even newer version of db... but even if you install the db and don't update mysql, everything else using the new db will segfault.

Sure, this has happened before. You just need to re-emerge all your db-using applications so they use the new db... but this time they'll just keep segfaulting. :p

Borked.

----------

## nfz

this is painfull > :Neutral:  I hope they fix it fast...

mysql is an important package for many.

nFz

----------

## rojaro

it's fixed in 3.23.51-r2 ... emerge rsync ...

----------

